# Apache 2 Start Problem



## fungo (1. Oktober 2002)

Da ich endlich meine praktischen
Fähigkeiten in Linux mal steigern wollte,
ohne immer nur irgendwelche Texte zu lesen,
hab ich mir mal vorgenommen auf meinem
zweit System  Linux Mandrake 8.2 den 
Apache 2.0.42 zu installieren.
Die ganze Installationsprozedur lief erfolgreich
(./configure, make,make install)
Angepasst habe ich die httpd.conf auch schon.
Nun wollte ich ihn mit /bin/apachectl start
starten nur er wird nicht gestartet, wie ich 
über /bin/apachectl extendedstatus festgestellt
habe.
Woran liegt das?

btw:Linux fasziniert mich immer mehr 

Vielleicht bald "tschüss" Windows


----------



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

*...*

irgendwelche fehlermeldungen oder sowas?


----------

